# Our Weekend 'Shroomin'



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Spent the weekend in the Baldwin area hunting 'shroooms. Saturday we pulled a little over 250 from the woods. Sunday morning we added another 60+ before heading home. Putting our total just over 300. Here is a pic of Saturdays find.


A close up of a nice morel


For anyone wondering how to tell a False Morel from real, see the pic below. 
Note the white fiber inside the stem, and the stem goes inside of the cap, unlike a real Morel. We found an area that was loaded with these(yes my heart sank when I realized they were false :sad.
All I could think was someone was going to find these, think they are Morels, and get real sick, so I took the time to smash any that I found. 


Two last pics. These piles either came from a very large bear, or bigfoot. Either way...I did not want to find out. I think I saw human remains in one pile. :lol:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice. I went out looking today and struck out. I am partially color blind with browns though and i did not look down much as I was playing with my GPS, but still a great day to be outside and in the woods wandering around!

Great find on the shrooms. I know how to cook them, a secret way that only I know. hint, hint


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

frants we went out and couldnt find ONE...... found all the false thats it.
I am so  Would like to find just ONE !!!


nice find up there./ and EK on the droppings, I would not wait there either lol


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Crappy Thread, Glenn.......


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i love that this thread contains both mushrooms AND poop. that's our glenn.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Two last pics. These piles either came from a very large bear


Well, that answers THAT age old question.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

good one :lol:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Now you didn't pick the special piles that you found to go with your morels did you?:lol: My wife and I are headed up this weekend for my birthday to look for them. Should be a good time. We'll be up by Ludington.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Jeez Glenn, save some for the rest of us poor folk.

I've looked for mushrooms and have never found one.

I've come to the conclusion that this is the same "trick" they pulled on me when I was a kid growing up in Southern California. Every full moon, someone would say, "Let's go to the beach and watch the grunyon run." Grunyon are supposedly a small fish that waddles out of the sea onto the sand to lay their eggs. In all the times I went to the beach every full moon, I NEVER, EVER saw a grunyon. As I look back now, I believe it was all a ruse for the older teenagers to go to the beach and play hide the salami.

From now on, I'm referring to Morels as "Grunyon of the Forest":lol:


----------

